# Issue in APC UPS or CM PSU?



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a system with this configuration.

AMD Athlon II X4 635 running at stock speed
MSI 880GMA 
2*2GB DDR3 1333
Sapphire R7 265
Cooler Master GX 450W Bronze 80+
APC 600VA UPS (bought 2 months back)

Now the issue is, when I play games like Witcher 2 EE / Sleeping Dogs / <any other heavy game> , the UPS starts to beep after 15-20 mins of gaming. The beeps are of 1 sec and they occur after every 5 secs. I then checked the APC manual and it says : This type of beeping occurs when the system is drawing more power from the UPS than it is designed to deliver. So I have to quit the game in order to stop that beeps.
But when I play games like Dota 2 / STALKER Lost Alpha / Borderlands 2 / <insert any not so heavy game> , the system and UPS both tend to run fine even if I play for hours and hours.

So where is the problem actually? PSU or UPS?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 30, 2014)

A 600 VA ups can theoretically deliver around 300W of power,so its quite possible that on full load (i.e. while you're running very graphically intense games) your system draws >300W of power and that tends to overload your UPS.It doesn't seem likely that your PSU is at fault.I'd suggest that you get your UPS checked by APC's technicians to ensure that its not malfunctioning-if that doesn't solve your problem,then the only way to rectify it would be to get an UPS with a higher VA rating that can deliver adequate power to your system under all circumstances.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> A 600 VA ups can theoretically deliver around 300W of power,so its quite possible that on full load (i.e. while you're running very graphically intense games) your system draws >300W of power and that tends to overload your UPS.It doesn't seem likely that your PSU is at fault.I'd suggest that you get your UPS checked by APC's technicians to ensure that its not malfunctioning-if that doesn't solve your problem,then the only way to rectify it would be to get an UPS with a higher VA rating that can deliver adequate power to your system under all circumstances.



Yup its a 360W ups. What if I remove monitor and speakers cable from UPS and connect them to other source?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 30, 2014)

Do that and see what happens-just don't connect your monitor to the ac wall outlet directly as it may get damaged due to voltage fluctuations.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 8, 2014)

Spoiler






Piyush said:


> I have a system with this configuration.
> 
> AMD Athlon II X4 635 running at stock speed
> MSI 880GMA
> ...






Just connect only the Monitor and the Cabinet(CPU) to the APC UPS.Don't ever connect the speakers to the UPS.This UPS of your's wont support.
A 600 VA UPS theoretically delivers around 360W of power.
Your Minimum PSU Wattage is 372w (According to eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts)
Your Recommended PSU Wattage is 422w
So APC 600VA UPS supports your Monitor (20w) + Cabinet (372w) =392w only and that too for 1-2 mins.


PS: Mine is also APC 600VA UPS where my Minimum PSU wattage is 375w & Recommended PSU Wattage is 425w. 375w + Monitor 20w =395w but the UPS is still supporting it.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2014)

Yea, I have now moved the speakers and monitor to other source instead of UPS supply.
So far so good.


----------

